# Any oldcels remember the 2012 zyzz era



## ZukoMang (Jul 4, 2020)

Man does time fly. I remember when the general consensus was that anyone can make it if you just count your macros, do your main lifts and take a multivitamin. Soon around 2015 the bubble popped, reality set in, looks theory started mooning and the misc never recovered. What a time to be alive


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jul 4, 2020)

ZukoMang said:


> Man does time fly. I remember when the general consensus was that anyone can make it if you just count your macros, do your main lifts and take a multivitamin. Soon around 2015 the bubble popped, reality set in, looks theory started mooning and the misc never recovered. What a time to be alive


What does zyzz refer to? I always see it being mentioned


----------



## ZukoMang (Jul 4, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> What does zyzz refer to? I always see it being mentioned


Trenbolone, tanning and mdma maxxing until your heart gives out at 22 while taking a sauna in thailand


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 4, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> What does zyzz refer to? I always see it being mentioned


Just be a tall/wide jaw ethnic and roids will ascend you theory.

Except the fact that he already had a gf before those shit and roids ascended him to Gandy Heaven


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jul 4, 2020)

Misc is shit these days full of low IQ political extremists sucking each other off and like 10 people all making tired jokes and threads for the thousandth time and circle jerking over them

It all went down hill after the alt right invasion in 2016 and most of the best posters getting banned or moving on with their lives. Sad to see what it has become, misc really was the place in the Zyzz era and before it is a legendary part of internet culture


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Jul 4, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Misc is shit these days full of low IQ political extremists sucking each other off and like 10 people all making tired jokes and threads for the thousandth time and circle jerking over them
> 
> It all went down hill after the alt right invasion in 2016 and most of the best posters getting banned or moving on with their lives. Sad to see what it has become, misc really was the place in the Zyzz era and before it is a legendary part of internet culture


Am retarded youngcel, is misc referring to the bodybuilding forum?


----------



## ZukoMang (Jul 4, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Am retarded youngcel, is misc referring to the bodybuilding forum?


Yes


----------



## Stare (Jul 4, 2020)

I remember


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jul 4, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Am retarded youngcel, is misc referring to the bodybuilding forum?



Yeah, the misc section of bodybuilding.com, was the GOAT place online in the 00s


----------



## Cares (Jul 4, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Yeah, the misc section of bodybuilding.com, was the GOAT place online in the 00s


remember the sex section with that gay troll poster john_h? Threadzilla the porno links god etc? the forum was good back in the day


----------



## Gmanic (Jul 4, 2020)

Like a lot of old forums, full of alt-right losers, simping for Trump instead of addressing their own lives


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 4, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Am retarded youngcel, is misc referring to the bodybuilding forum?


I know body building forum, from the first blackpill online dating experiment:
A Pig nose fat woman, getting more messages then any male.
BRUTAL.I could not compute that back in the day.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 4, 2020)

Fuaaaaaaaaaaaaaark brah mirin

When Zyzz used to post on the misc.. Those were the golden days. But most users here were still watching Sesame Street during that era


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Jul 4, 2020)

babolimp the manlet of peace, was lifefuel at the time


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jul 4, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Fuaaaaaaaaaaaaaark brah mirin
> 
> When Zyzz used to post on the misc.. Those were the golden days. But most users here were still watching Sesame Street in that era


Nah nigga like me personally I was watching the bundesliga at the time


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 4, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Yeah, the misc section of bodybuilding.com, was the GOAT place online in the 00s


Also the first birthplace of.
Chadfish experiments
And other brutal online dating experiments


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, what a time...for real...


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 4, 2020)

Zyzz was an inspiration to strive to get an aesthethic looking body.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 4, 2020)

2015 is when tinder went mainstream


----------



## WallaWallaBingBang (Jul 4, 2020)

Zyzz, the original Australian shitposter


----------



## Soulrack (Jul 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NormieKilla (Jul 5, 2020)

Was 20 and bluepilled


----------



## Timelessbrah (Jul 5, 2020)

Man I wish had lived through that, only found it about it much later.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 5, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 494080


*BULLY OF BULLIES-BULLIED CUCK*


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 5, 2020)

inceletto said:


> *BULLY OF BULLIES-BULLIED CUCK*


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jul 5, 2020)

i missed out on all that, i was already into YT fitness stuff once the fake natty stuff had been exposed, so i never really had any illusion that I would ever look like that.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 7, 2020)

Someone make history of psl


----------



## Germania (Jul 7, 2020)

Zyzz was the origin of the global fitness trend


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 7, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Misc is shit these days full of low IQ political extremists sucking each other off and like 10 people all making tired jokes and threads for the thousandth time and circle jerking over them
> 
> It all went down hill after the alt right invasion in 2016 and most of the best posters getting banned or moving on with their lives. Sad to see what it has become, misc really was the place in the Zyzz era and before it is a legendary part of internet culture


"Thin wrists twink faggot? Just eat more"


----------



## bladeeout (Jul 10, 2020)

Lolcel said:


> "Thin wrists twink faggot? Just eat more"


Holy shit lol the amount of times I’ve read this


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Jul 11, 2020)

Zyzz was only 22 when he died. 

Many of us have lived longer than him. Yet it feels like we haven't lived half his life


----------



## gaymidget (Jul 11, 2020)

Roids are such a cheatcode for life, I am kinda low inhib because I am only 20 but I am going to hop on them for sure any time in the future as long as I dont get bald which is unlikely.


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Jul 11, 2020)

Dn care


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 12, 2020)

30 years old oldcel checking in. I miss those times a lot. Zyzz was the GOAT and misc was a nice place.


----------



## Deleted member 8051 (Jul 12, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> Roids are such a cheatcode for life, I am kinda low inhib because I am only 20 but I am going to hop on them for sure any time in the future as long as I dont get bald which is unlikely.


What are your male family members hair like? you might be lucky. I seem to have dodged the acne despite getting it bad all through my teenage years


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Jul 13, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


>




Says video unavailable


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 13, 2020)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Says video unavailable


Still up


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 13, 2020)

Fuark, would love to get on roids but I am already norwooding JFL


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 13, 2020)

ZukoMang said:


> Trenbolone, tanning and mdma maxxing until your heart gives out at 22 while taking a sauna in thailand


sounds blackpilled to me tbh.


----------



## ezio6 (Jul 14, 2020)

ZukoMang said:


> Man does time fly. I remember when the general consensus was that anyone can make it if you just count your macros, do your main lifts and take a multivitamin. Soon around 2015 the bubble popped, reality set in, looks theory started mooning and the misc never recovered. What a time to be alive


we all gonna make it brah


----------

